# Need some feet for a Mazzer....



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

I'm still after some feet for my SJ and am wondering if feet from anything else would fit (no, not table legs - although I wouldn't have to put it on the counter then..







)

I've got a proper adjuster rod on order (which hopefully will be here today), and a tin of Nitromors for stripping the paint off with, as it's not the best looking machine.

If anyone has any knocking about, or knows of any that will fit that would be great.

Thanks


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I am away but do have a few kicking about but will be about two weeks before I can send them


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Machina Espresso used to sell them


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Thanks both, I'm in no hurry as I plan to strip and repaint it so that would be great @coffeechap, pm me how much please. I'll check out Machina as well (one place I meant to go when up there, but didn't manage it).


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Rhys said:


> I'm still after some feet for my SJ and am wondering if feet from anything else would fit (no, not table legs - although I wouldn't have to put it on the counter then..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.friendlytrading.co.uk/ekmps/shops/sarahelisabeth/images/a-pair-of-feet-african-wood-carvings-with-pot-1845-p.jpg


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Rhys said:


> Thanks both, I'm in no hurry as I plan to strip and repaint it so that would be great @coffeechap, pm me how much please. I'll check out Machina as well (one place I meant to go when up there, but didn't manage it).


Just cost of postage


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

coffeechap said:


> Just cost of postage


Very generous sir, please drop me a pm at the time and I'll send you some funds


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Just get a whole new SJ grinder from ebay for about Â£2.50, keep the feet but just throw away the rest of the grinder









(sorry coffeechap







)


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Could be worse could be a royal for a fiver


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Dream on


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Spazbarista said:


> Dream on


I thought that was the going rate now


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

You might find some gullible fool who'll part with a fiver for it, but don't hold your breath


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I wont


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Spazbarista said:


> You might find some gullible fool who'll part with a fiver for it, but don't hold your breath


Bugger the couple majors I have need to be even less than that, they are worth next to nowt now


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

A fiver is possible, there are those who find them in skips!







and I thought my two were bargains..


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Rhys said:


> A fiver is possible, there are those who find them in skips!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Once got a k10 for free


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> Once got a k10 for free


Give you five magic beans for it!


----------

